
Show HN: Abla – programming language with compile-time code execution - AndreBaltazar
https://github.com/AndreBaltazar8/ablac
======
AndreBaltazar
Hi HN, this is project I've been working on, started developing this language
seriously a couple months ago with C++ in my free time. The objective here is
to allow arbitraty compile-time code execution and modification of every part
of the code at compile time.

Created many experiments previously to this to figure out LLVM and other
tools. Switched to Kotlin recently because adding functionality with
C++/Bison/Flex was proving difficult. This means that it requires JVM right
now to compile, but when the language is able to self-host, it's probably also
easy to do it.

The reason for this is that I don't see any major programming language doing
this. Everything seems to be very restricted to const expressions or string
manipulation.

Any questions please ask away :)

------
drdeca
This sounds cool.

This feature sounds like one that Jai has? (but Jai doesn't have a public
release yet)

~~~
AndreBaltazar
Thanks! Yes, it's exactly like Jai, but as your said it is not public yet. I
started experimenting with this idea before I found out about Jai. Watched a
few of Jonathan's streams and YouTube videos, the language is promising, but
some things in that language discourage me from using it even though I don't
have a full picture of his language.

